# Misery loves company. The thread of negativity.



## readyformore

I hate this :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too! :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Count me in...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, ready, Indigo, what's up girls? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ttc sucks ass!

The biatch sucks ass!


----------



## Sus09

Oh it sure does!!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yup. :(


----------



## Desperado167

I am actually gonna go kick that biatches ass ,:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Sus09

Go on! let´s all gang togethet agaings the witch!!! If we get rid of her soon we wont have to see her this month!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

The :witch: is so annoying she must be a man!


----------



## Sus09

Nice one SuperAwsome!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
She definitely must be!!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

count me in


Desperado167 said:


> I am actually gonna go kick that biatches ass ,:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/27539_125686390793401_5262_n.jpg


:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:

:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:

:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## Indigo77

https://t.saucesome.net/Qv.jpg

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Indigo77

https://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles3/128706/projects/381138/1287061265493504.jpg

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;

I love to play with these.


----------



## Indigo77

I am starting to feel better...:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am starting to feel better...:)

:thumbup:


----------



## googly

I'd usually join you about this time but =;=;=;[-X not this time, I'm going to ride my uncharacteristic positive streak :-# :cool:


----------



## Indigo77

https://cache.blippitt.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Funny-PMS-Poster.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Indigo you made me laugh!! all those pictures you found!!
awful thing that witch!!


----------



## readyformore

It's not witch time for me.

Can we kick conception's ass? Or rather, lack of conception's ass?


----------



## Indigo77

There is something for everyone at google....

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_MEQfxE6lEZ8/TRDxRu_eysI/AAAAAAAAAtk/16-esqnMAik/s400/blackmarket%2Bbabies.jpg


----------



## readyformore

OMG, wouldn't that be great!
No morning sickness, no overwhelming fatigue, no birth, no recovery, no sore nips, lol!!


----------



## Indigo77

Amazon.com has EVERYTHING! :thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

Oh good. I was starting to hate everyone after people on the September thread were going on about how they have such a positive and optimistic attitude! ;) Glad to see some negativity about. I'm British, pessimism is our national trait!


----------



## readyformore

Well then Lancy, I must be part British!


----------



## Rashaa

:growlmad: I hate this too!!!! I hate the limbo..and my WTF!???? body on its OWN divine track that it has not informed me about!:nope:


----------



## googly

I'm doing ok at the moment positivity wise, but I have to say, one of the very very attractive things about IUI or IVF is the thought of possibly, hopefully being out of this TTC limbo land, and yes, sex would just be sex again... when we want it, how we want it... and not 'forced' because it's 'that time'. I wouldn't be stressing about when I'm going to ov, if it's going to be at a convenient time, and then whether my LP is going to last any longer... what all those weird twinges are... remembering to take supplements... and spending so so sooooooo effing much money on POAS tests, blood tests, doctors visits, vitamins, supplements, meds, books, and ridiculous things like softcups. Softcups! :shock: Hate to think how much it's cost so far, and that's even before a kid has come along...

Ok i'm in on the negativity now... have just managed to piss myself off :growlmad:


----------



## Natsby

I´m in with the hate fest. I hate that my body lies, af came yesterday full on then just stopped giving me yet another 12 hours of hope, but i know she will pitch up later laughing her head off.
I hate that it feels like everyone in our whole town is either pregnant or has small kids, WTF how are they doing it? You can´t walk for fear of falling over strollers.
I hate obsessing, waiting, the lack of control, the fights with OH, the stress...OK I think I have convinced myself to give up now!
But I love you ladies, I love how often I laugh reading daft threads, I love feeling I have made friends all around the world who get where i´m at. So thanks girls and baby dust all round.


----------



## Jodes2011

Nothing wrong with feeling a little positive but i hear ya because for the 1st time in my life i have felt negative for the past few days. I live in good old Britain and lancylass your spot on there. Where abouts in lancs are you from? I was born and bred in Stockport but moved to leeds :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Nothing wrong with feeling a little positive but i hear ya because for the 1st time in my life i have felt negative for the past few days. I live in good old Britain and lancylass your spot on there. Where abouts in lancs are you from? I was born and bred in Stockport but moved to leeds :hugs:

Me too jodes,have felt down myself the last week and it's hard to dust yourself down and pick yourself up ,But it's wot we do .....we will all get our :baby::baby:We just need to keep going but it will happen,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Love this thread ready.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aWcXlG1sgY&feature=related

TTC sucks arse, it's not fun, in fact the only good bit about it is chatting with you ladies

And....

Having a PMA makes f*ckall difference anyway so why make it yet _another _thing to beat yourself up about :haha: I'm half British and have a right to be unperky at times.

And...

One more patronising "popping in to give you hope" thread from a prego/driveby and I'm going to :gun:


----------



## crystal443

TTC does suck a$$:growlmad: Like I don't have anything better to do then then obsess over it every month!!! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Northstar she is even wearing your boots :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I know and she is Scottish as well, though unfortunately I don't have the red hair.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG. I have always thought that Shirley Manson was a hottie!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I know and she is Scottish as well, though unfortunately I don't have the red hair.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

googly said:


> I'm doing ok at the moment positivity wise, but I have to say, one of the very very attractive things about IUI or IVF is the thought of possibly, hopefully being out of this TTC limbo land, and yes, sex would just be sex again... when we want it, how we want it... and not 'forced' because it's 'that time'. I wouldn't be stressing about when I'm going to ov, if it's going to be at a convenient time, and then whether my LP is going to last any longer... what all those weird twinges are... remembering to take supplements... and spending so so sooooooo effing much money on POAS tests, blood tests, doctors visits, vitamins, supplements, meds, books, and ridiculous things like softcups. Softcups! :shock: Hate to think how much it's cost so far, and that's even before a kid has come along...
> 
> Ok i'm in on the negativity now... have just managed to piss myself off :growlmad:

sorry but IUI does not change any of this (apart from the softcups and a few other things). in fact you will probably feel even worse as you are now spending money!! you will be stressing out about ov as you want to make sure the timing of the IUI is perfect (this month was not good timing wise for me, long story), you will be stressing about your LP (I am on my longest LP ever but BFNs, could be because of the fertility meds). Sex doesnt matter as he will be abstaining and then coming in a cup.

IVF is better as it takes away the worry of ovulation, but I think the 2WW would be much worse when Ive spent $12,000.


----------



## SuperAwesome

You know what I hate? That our bodies lie so well to us. We think we know ourselves intimately, but when we start trying to conceive, our bodies play this cruel trick on us, faking symptoms so well that we dare to hope that this month is it.

Then the witch comes and kicks us in the girl balls.


----------



## dachsundmom

I actually think all of the symptoms have been there the whole time; we just mask them with birth control or equate it to PMS bc we weren't TTC.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I actually think all of the symptoms have been there the whole time; we just mask them with birth control or equate it to PMS bc we weren't TTC.

Probably so...


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, ok i was just thinking about this, and well, why do we get pissed at :witch: its really not her fault, its the STUPID EGGS and SPERMS fault!!!! AF is just the result of them two idiots not getting together like they should!!! LOL, just something i was thinking about, i keep picturing the sperm getting to my eggs and my eggs going "Get off my lawn" :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

dachsundmom said:


> I actually think all of the symptoms have been there the whole time; we just mask them with birth control or equate it to PMS bc we weren't TTC.

Sorry to hijack this but i just had to say i LOVE your picture, i so want to get a watermellon and do that, yummmm lots of vodka lol.


----------



## LancyLass

Jodes2011 said:


> I live in good old Britain and lancylass your spot on there. Where abouts in lancs are you from? I was born and bred in Stockport but moved to leeds :hugs:

Stockport? That's not Lancs, that's Manchester! ;) I dunno... you're from Mancs, you live in Yorks and you have the gall to be nice to me ;) :) :)
Lancaster - much further north than Stockport! My best mate lives in Leeds. Talking of her, she and I LOVE that Garbage song. It's our theme tune to life!! Thanks *Northstar*.



onmymind17 said:


> i keep picturing the sperm getting to my eggs and my eggs going "Get off my lawn" :haha:

 :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

onmymind17 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I actually think all of the symptoms have been there the whole time; we just mask them with birth control or equate it to PMS bc we weren't TTC.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this but i just had to say i LOVE your picture, i so want to get a watermellon and do that, yummmm lots of vodka lol.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hijack away! Please, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

LancyLass said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I live in good old Britain and lancylass your spot on there. Where abouts in lancs are you from? I was born and bred in Stockport but moved to leeds :hugs:
> 
> Stockport? That's not Lancs, that's Manchester! ;) I dunno... you're from Mancs, you live in Yorks and you have the gall to be nice to me ;) :) :)
> Lancaster - much further north than Stockport! My best mate lives in Leeds. Talking of her, she and I LOVE that Garbage song. It's our theme tune to life!! Thanks *Northstar*.
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> i keep picturing the sperm getting to my eggs and my eggs going "Get off my lawn" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Stockport's in Cheshire hun but is part of Greater Manchester and i wasnt implying i was from Lancashire :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes, i was born in Manchester and part of my family lives now in Stockport and Leeds!  i was brought up in Spain and now living in Cardiff! 

Going back to the thread, talking about being miserable, that is me today! Having an awful weekend, with terrible mood swings and doing what i shouldnt on the 2ww as i am sure i am out. Drank a vodka soaked watermelon as i thought it was hilarious to find it in the club i was in last night, had wine, drank loads of caffeine and had a lovely hot stone massage. Canll that being pesimistic, already given up on a BFP this month!!


----------



## NorthStar

I just had a pissup withe my BFF and ended up bawling my eyes out about how shite it is TTC when my OH is away so much

It felt good to put it out there...


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I just had a pissup withe my BFF and ended up bawling my eyes out about how shite it is TTC when my OH is away so much
> 
> It felt good to put it out there...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> I just had a pissup withe my BFF and ended up bawling my eyes out about how shite it is TTC when my OH is away so much
> 
> It felt good to put it out there...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies but I'm okay, I'm thinking that it's alright to feel shite about this stuff and have a bit of a whinge, it's got to be healthy to vent!


----------



## Indigo77

Of course!


----------



## NorthStar

I forgot to tell her about the softcups though. I should go in and wake her arse up and explain THAT:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Thanks ladies but I'm okay, I'm thinking that it's alright to feel shite about this stuff and have a bit of a whinge, it's got to be healthy to vent!

You have got to be the best drunk typist out there! :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm a good typist, regardless of sobriety.

tonight I drank wine, beer AND captain morgan, I never even knew they still made that stuff.


----------



## Indigo77

Go wake her ass up! Tell her about the meat tongs! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Captain Morgan makes me smile, lol


----------



## NorthStar

F*cking oath, and the miners helmet.

I showed her ONE of my spreadsheets. But yeah I'll send her home with a softcup to try herself she how she likes 'em apples.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> F*cking oath, and the miners helmet.
> 
> I showed her ONE of my spreadsheets. But yeah I'll send her home with a softcup to try herself she how she likes 'em apples.

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sweetheart x


----------



## LancyLass

Jodes2011 said:


> Stockport's in Cheshire hun but is part of Greater Manchester and i wasnt implying i was from Lancashire :winkwink:

Oops, sorry, misunderstood! :blush:



NorthStar said:


> I just had a pissup withe my BFF and ended up bawling my eyes out about how shite it is TTC when my OH is away so much
> 
> It felt good to put it out there...

:hugs:



NorthStar said:


> I showed her ONE of my spreadsheets.

I wouldn't dare do that! Anyone who saw the effort I put into my spreadsheets would think I was certifiable! My two best mates who have TTCed (but one now given up after serious probs and the other still trying after 3 years :() didn't do any charting. They just did/do the BD every two or three days approach. So they already think I'm mad. (But I think they're mad :shhh:)

I'm in a seriously grumpy mood today. Temp's dropped, abdomen feeling "that way" and probably PMS kicking in just to help... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Lancy, i am the same! Pms kicking in boooo :growlmad:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i am sending you all super big :hugs: it just breaks my heart to see you all so sad and suffering. If i could i would give each and every one of you a super sticky healthy bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Lancy & Sus....:hugs:

I am feeling better today because Mon got her BFP. :wohoo:

I am realizing that when BFPs are scarce, I become irrationally panicked. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

For everyone that needs one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Lancy & Sus....:hugs:
> 
> I am feeling better today because Mon got her BFP. :wohoo:
> 
> I am realizing that when BFPs are scarce, I become irrationally panicked. :wacko:

You are right Indigo! Mon has made my day! I am soo happy about her, and that the fact that one of us has had another BFP!! It does put a smile on your face doesn´t it? :happydance:

PMS is kicking in big time this month, hating the mood swings. 
Thanks for the hug :flower::hugs::hugs: And I am glad that you feel better! that is good news. and Hey, it is a new cycle for you! Go girl! Let´s make September your month!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

I freakin forgot to take my Clomid last night - how is that even possible with as obsessive as I've been?? Hope I haven't stuffed things up for this month :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you supposed to take it CD3-7...you really could do CD4-8, but I would call your doctor.


----------



## googly

3-7 yeah, but I was sneakily going to do PM on 2-6... Took one on cd2 night, forgot cd3... So took it at 6am this morning (cd4) and figure I'll take another as late as possible tonight, and then carry on. It's only a 50mg dose so I'm not going to overdose or anything. Still, irritated with myself.


----------



## readyformore

So. . . . I'm on cd9. Usually I ov cd 16+. Last month was an unheard of ov on cd13.

I started femara this cycle on days 3-7 and was planning on doing IUI. Doc said femara may make me ov later. Ok, I ov late anyway, it just means more appointments to check my follicles.

Well, this morning, on cd9, I think I ovulated. And my DH didn't come through for me last night.

I'm so angry/upset that I want to kill someone and it's going to be my husband. He's going down.


----------



## LancyLass

readyformore said:


> So. . . . I'm on cd9. Usually I ov cd 16+. Last month was an unheard of ov on cd13.
> 
> I started femara this cycle on days 3-7 and was planning on doing IUI. Doc said femara may make me ov later. Ok, I ov late anyway, it just means more appointments to check my follicles.
> 
> Well, this morning, on cd9, I think I ovulated. And my DH didn't come through for me last night.
> 
> I'm so angry/upset that I want to kill someone and it's going to be my husband. He's going down.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ready that totally sucks, don't know what else to say except I hope your temp is down again tomorrow and the high temp was an outlier...


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Ready.....That sucks! :hug:


----------



## Cypress

Hello I just found this thread and it suits me perfectly - I am so tired of this whole ttc thing, tired of waiting, of disappointment, and really _really_ sick and tired of being healthy, bored of no alcohol or cigarettes, sick of not going out, putting my life on hold, tired all the time because of no caffeine, sick to death of healthy foods, I feel like eating nothing because I'm so bored of it all ........... arghhhhh!!!
Sorry, rant over! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto


----------



## readyformore

:hugs:

Eat your crap food and drink some caffeine.
You don't have to be perfect to conceive. Honestly, unless you're a drug addict, alcoholic, or drink a 12 pack of coke per day, I really don't think it makes much difference.

It's not worth giving it up if you're going to be miserable. 

(I've had 2 huge cokes today and I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow. I REFUSE to give it up.)


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> :hugs:
> Honestly, unless you're a drug addict, alcoholic, or drink a 12 pack of coke per day, I really don't think it makes much difference.

Funnily enough, the types that do that seemed to get knocked up whenever a guy just waves a wiener at them. 

Anyway, I'm with readyformore: Enjoy that cup of coffee or Coke or whatever. Most things, in moderation, aren't going to hurt. Especially if they help you feel less stressed about ttc.


----------



## Natsby

I used to not smoke drink etc, (well when i say smoke I have maybe half a fag a month) but then i got pregnant the last time the month I relaxed a bit and drank a bit and ate what I wanted, so I agree with Ready don´t put everything on hold. Also I thought I was giving things up for a while and now it is two years down the line and still no baby so I do much more what I want now and when I get my bfp I will go super healthy again. Got to live a little.


----------



## NorthStar

Did you see the article I posted about the Scottish family getting their kids taken away for being too fat? That woman was 20 stone and had a baby at 41 - so have a coke and some chocolate if it makes you feel less like punching someone in the face ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Still can't get used to fag, lol.


----------



## Natsby

oh yeah sorry. WHen I lived in Aus I asked my gay flat mates if they needed me to buy them a packet of fags (ciggies) and they thought it was hilarious, said yes of course and that they wished they had know before it was that easy.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'm an American, we're overly sensitive to everything. :blush::haha::winkwink:


----------



## googly

I'm all about this thread today. I don't know whether to put my mood as 'blah' or 'bitchy'... I feel fat and bloaty, irritated, and negative about the chances of this ever happening. 

I feel weird in my stomach, I think because of all the freakin supplements I'm taking. One minute I make a decision to go completely 'au naturelle' from now on, but then I know I can't live with doing 'nothing' and relying on hope.

I'm happy for all the girls that are on exciting journeys right now, but at the same time......................

And ya know, in general I just feel kind of BAH!'

EDIT: I need some angry smileys: 
:growlmad: :nope: :shrug: :cry: :devil: :ignore: :sulk: :-# :evil: [-X

I hate these smileys: 
:iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :laundry:


----------



## SuperAwesome

*Hugs googly*

I'm in that limbo at the moment, between Flo and O. At least between O and Flo there's hope, you know?


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> *Hugs googly*
> 
> I'm in that limbo at the moment, between Flo and O. At least between O and Flo there's hope, you know?

Yeah I don't know why I'm like this now, usually I totally relax in this time - it's the closest I come to forgetting about TTC for a while (until O starts to approach of course). But this time - I'm just impatient now. DH's SA came back pretty good so now I'm doubley irritated with my body and impatient for it to happen. 

Grr!

Thanks though... hang in there yourself!


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> I'm all about this thread today. I don't know whether to put my mood as 'blah' or 'bitchy'... I feel fat and bloaty, irritated, and negative about the chances of this ever happening.
> 
> I feel weird in my stomach, I think because of all the freakin supplements I'm taking. One minute I make a decision to go completely 'au naturelle' from now on, but then I know I can't live with doing 'nothing' and relying on hope.
> 
> I'm happy for all the girls that are on exciting journeys right now, but at the same time......................
> 
> And ya know, in general I just feel kind of BAH!'
> 
> EDIT: I need some angry smileys:
> :growlmad: :nope: :shrug: :cry: :devil: :ignore: :sulk: :-# :evil: [-X
> 
> I hate these smileys:
> :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :laundry:

Yep....yep....yep....Exactly!


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> *Hugs googly*
> 
> I'm in that limbo at the moment, between Flo and O. At least between O and Flo there's hope, you know?
> 
> Yeah I don't know why I'm like this now, usually I totally relax in this time - it's the closest I come to forgetting about TTC for a while (until O starts to approach of course). But this time - I'm just impatient now. DH's SA came back pretty good so now I'm doubley irritated with my body and impatient for it to happen.
> 
> Grr!
> 
> Thanks though... hang in there yourself!Click to expand...

Yep, again! How strange! You are voicing everything I feel right now!

After you posted your DH's SA results without the morphology component, I did a little digging and found out that morphology testing is now considered an outdated test. So now I feel like it is my fault...and I need to go in for testing....Plus, we just had our 6th unsuccessful cycle....I suddenly feel impatient and irritated....


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> *Hugs googly*
> 
> I'm in that limbo at the moment, between Flo and O. At least between O and Flo there's hope, you know?
> 
> Yeah I don't know why I'm like this now, usually I totally relax in this time - it's the closest I come to forgetting about TTC for a while (until O starts to approach of course). But this time - I'm just impatient now. DH's SA came back pretty good so now I'm doubley irritated with my body and impatient for it to happen.
> 
> Grr!
> 
> Thanks though... hang in there yourself!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, again! How strange! You are voicing everything I feel right now!
> 
> After you posted your DH's SA results without the morphology component, I did a little digging and found out that morphology testing is now considered an outdated test. So now I feel like it is my fault...and I need to go in for testing....Plus, we just had our 6th unsuccessful cycle....I suddenly feel impatient and irritated....Click to expand...

Oh really? Interesting, thanks... I wondered why they hadn't done it. I wasn't *too* worried because the count was v good, so I figured overall there must be enough good-looking decent swimmers in there. 

But yeah... I had been kind of... 'concerned?' maybe about what his results would be on account of his love of beer and coffee. So I guess I thought maybe it would be a 'shared' issue. But now, not so much. 

I just wish it was easier!!! And it sluts me... I've always been reasonably 'clean living' - never been in to drugs, don't drink much, smoked for a while, but not in the last 5-6 years. Eat quite healthily, do a bit of exercise. Worked hard my whole life. 2 x sisters drop them like flies... why isn't it happening?!?

Ehh, there's worse things in life... but today - irritated.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry girls!


----------



## Indigo77

New avatar? 

I might take your old one, then....


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> *Hugs googly*
> 
> I'm in that limbo at the moment, between Flo and O. At least between O and Flo there's hope, you know?
> 
> Yeah I don't know why I'm like this now, usually I totally relax in this time - it's the closest I come to forgetting about TTC for a while (until O starts to approach of course). But this time - I'm just impatient now. DH's SA came back pretty good so now I'm doubley irritated with my body and impatient for it to happen.
> 
> Grr!
> 
> Thanks though... hang in there yourself!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, again! How strange! You are voicing everything I feel right now!
> 
> After you posted your DH's SA results without the morphology component, I did a little digging and found out that morphology testing is now considered an outdated test. So now I feel like it is my fault...and I need to go in for testing....Plus, we just had our 6th unsuccessful cycle....I suddenly feel impatient and irritated....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Interesting, thanks... I wondered why they hadn't done it. I wasn't *too* worried because the count was v good, so I figured overall there must be enough good-looking decent swimmers in there.
> 
> But yeah... I had been kind of... 'concerned?' maybe about what his results would be on account of his love of beer and coffee. So I guess I thought maybe it would be a 'shared' issue. But now, not so much.
> 
> I just wish it was easier!!! And it sluts me... I've always been reasonably 'clean living' - never been in to drugs, don't drink much, smoked for a while, but not in the last 5-6 years. Eat quite healthily, do a bit of exercise. Worked hard my whole life. 2 x sisters drop them like flies... why isn't it happening?!?
> 
> Ehh, there's worse things in life... but today - irritated.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: That's exactly how I feel:cry: We don't do drugs, smoke, drink, we eat pretty healthy, we both work hard, and sometimes I think why bother maybe if I became a alcoholic crackheaded hot dog eating nasty Mama I'd pop one out in no time:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> New avatar?
> 
> I might take your old one, then....

I couldn't pass up a watermelon doxie! :happydance:

You may have it, but you must bow first! :haha::hugs:

I am Elite you know!:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

:howdy:

Good enough, Madame Brooke?


----------



## Indigo77

Would you even have noticed if I didn't point it out?


----------



## Indigo77

I am never going to catch up....You even started 2 months after me...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Have you noticed how I have posted 3 times on the same subject?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Would you even have noticed if I didn't point it out?

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I knew I was close, but no...lol

So, I :howdy:to the Greek goddess! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Have you noticed how I have posted 3 times on the same subject?

Are you playing chase the Asian? Lol:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I think so!


----------



## Indigo77

Or maybe not...


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, I don't know...


----------



## Indigo77

:tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:


----------



## Indigo77

:img::img::img:


----------



## dachsundmom

:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:

Please tell me that's not FMU in that bowl...


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:
> 
> Please tell me that's not FMU in that bowl...Click to expand...

I prefer SMU! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I prefer SMU! :haha:

Ah, a true MU connoisseur! 

(I disgust even myself sometimes.)


----------



## dachsundmom

The trick is to make sure it's well aged.


----------



## googly

I'm still blah and bitchy.

That is all.

:growlmad::nope::shrug:


----------



## googly

I have to do my team's performance reviews today.... bad news for them.... :growlmad: :haha:

Ahh I need an attitude change!


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Milty

ok I feel like crap now ....

I even had some crazy lady tell me today "I know you never really wanted kids...but I thought after you had one for sure you would have at least one more"

:cry:

First I always wanted a large family

and who the hell says I'm too old to not have more


----------



## crystal443

:hug: Some people just have no clue:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Well I am glad we have a thread of negativity! Need a rant!

Just feeling awful today. I was convinced I was out this cycle until this morning, when going to work I felt really sick and I almost fainted at the train station. Tested and BFN:nope:

Obviously I phoned the doctor and over the phone he asked questions and his conclusion is that what hapened to me is due to tiredness and stress. Well I don´t deny that, been working too many hours lately. 

The thing is after months of NTNP and now 4 cycles trying propperly, charting, trying to choose the fertile times to BD and still nothing. :cry: 
In the past NTNP was just enough to get PG and it was quite quick. Of course tha was with my ex partner... 

I just feel :cry::cry::cry::cry: And someone in work asked me why don´t I have children as I am so good with them :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Hate all this, and I bet the horribly nasty :witch: will get me over the weekend.

So yes, I am the queen of negativity!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...you just said BFP?!


----------



## Sus09

Oh sorry Lol my mind is playing up, BFN!!! 
Although doctor did say if AF does not get to me over the weekencd they will take bloods


----------



## Sus09

Lol I have edited the message now!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Oh sorry Lol my mind is playing up, BFN!!!
> Although doctor did say if AF does not get to me over the weekencd they will take bloods

I'll say it again....damn hormones!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom you are right !!! Damn Hormones!!!

Been feeling sick every morning this week, and I did not SS I just thought that I had eaten something dodgy over the week (As work has been providing sandwitches for lunch due to a training week) Today after almost fainting I tested just in case...
Never mind, I am seeing doctor next week and they are going to start doing hormone tests to see how I am at that stage. Back in February I was fine, but who knows...

I have booked a reading with a girl near where I live... Out of curiosity wanted to know what my predictions are:thumbup: and even if things don´t happen, at least It will lift my mood as it´s terrible at the moment!!

How are you doing Dmom? Haven´t been here for few days.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just waiting, lol.

Give me a BFP or give me a bleed...that's all I can say, lol.

Oh, never eat the sandwiches from a staff meeting, you'd be better off to just directly ingest E. coli, lol.


----------



## Sus09

Dmome Don´t talk about e-coli! yuck! I am a Food Safety trainer and I do believe those sandwitches were not right!! been feeling sick since I had them!! Yum yum nice choice, sandwich with salmonella and mayo, Tuna salad filled with e-coli, yummy!:sick:

Well wishing you a BFP for you Dmom Lots of :dust::dust::dust: for you this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

The Food Safety lady ate the food that was sitting out? Tuna salad! You are brave, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yep! I had to demonstrate what happens when you eat high risk food that has been sitting there for ages lol

You see? You have to show what could go wrong... or be stupid enough to be greedy and just because work is paying eat whatever is there! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yep! I had to demonstrate what happens when you eat high risk food that has been sitting there for ages lol
> 
> You see? You have to show what could go wrong... or be stupid enough to be greedy and just because work is paying eat whatever is there! :dohh:

:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Sus09

yeah you said it:sick:


----------



## readyformore

Here is my negative thought of the day.

Today, I was at work. I'm thinking about my IUI timing compared to my trigger shot, compared to my ov pains. I'm wondering if it was too early, too late. If the sperm will survive long enough. I'm picture all of these tired and dead sperm sitting in my fallopian tube, then I tell my self "be more positive. imagine them all happy and swimming." 

So, who's my patient today you're wondering? (OMG, I so violate HIPPA laws!!)
Well, she is about my age. Having baby #6. Has had 5 elective abortions. Previously incarcerated for a year. Recovering alcoholic. She's "been clean for 17 months", but she has a 1.5 year old toddler. Huh? That math adds up to a pregnant alcoholic for her last baby. Nice!

And then, right down the hallway, we have a drug addicted patient with no prenatal care. Apparently, her friend came to visit her after her birth, and the patient shot some drugs up her IV. Her uncle called the unit specifically to speak to the nurse and beg us not to send the baby home with her because she's an addict.

And I can't get pregnant?
Maybe I need to resort to drugs and alcohol...........


----------



## LancyLass

readyformore said:


> Here is my negative thought of the day.
> 
> Today, I was at work. I'm thinking about my IUI timing compared to my trigger shot, compared to my ov pains. I'm wondering if it was too early, too late. If the sperm will survive long enough. I'm picture all of these tired and dead sperm sitting in my fallopian tube, then I tell my self "be more positive. imagine them all happy and swimming."
> 
> So, who's my patient today you're wondering? (OMG, I so violate HIPPA laws!!)
> Well, she is about my age. Having baby #6. Has had 5 elective abortions. Previously incarcerated for a year. Recovering alcoholic. She's "been clean for 17 months", but she has a 1.5 year old toddler. Huh? That math adds up to a pregnant alcoholic for her last baby. Nice!
> 
> And then, right down the hallway, we have a drug addicted patient with no prenatal care. Apparently, her friend came to visit her after her birth, and the patient shot some drugs up her IV. Her uncle called the unit specifically to speak to the nurse and beg us not to send the baby home with her because she's an addict.
> 
> And I can't get pregnant?
> Maybe I need to resort to drugs and alcohol...........

And that's a brilliant example of how life is shit and unfair!!


----------



## Sus09

Yep, very unfair!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Definitely in with you ladies on the negativity - am so negative that I can't even find the righ 'Currently Feeling' as there is nothing negative enough :saywhat:

Just feel like this is not going to happen, I'm too old, my eggs are all dried up and even if I do get pg then it will not stick so why am I so eager for a bfp anyway?! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sorry M!:hugs::cry:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Definitely in with you ladies on the negativity - am so negative that I can't even find the righ 'Currently Feeling' as there is nothing negative enough :saywhat:
> 
> Just feel like this is not going to happen, I'm too old, my eggs are all dried up and even if I do get pg then it will not stick so why am I so eager for a bfp anyway?! :growlmad::growlmad:

Butterfly,u aren't too old and it will happen ,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

M you've had a shitty day :hugs: it will get better than this


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies you have started my day with a smile (after 10 hours sleep lol) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks ladies you have started my day with a smile (after 10 hours sleep lol) :hugs::hugs:

Great to hear u are smiling again Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Yay for the ten hours sleep ,always makes u feel betterxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Talk about negativity. My friend told me she is pregnant, yesterday and I was soo happy for her, and today, hormones kick in, AF is trying to start, have awful cramps, feeling tired, and the worse is the hormones they have me all:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: hate PMS

And at this point is when I start wondering if it is every going to happen, if I have screwed my chances.... 

Bah! hate the :witch: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::cry: 
However if she does not show today, after all the PMS she is giving me I will :grr::grr::grr::gun::gun::gun::gun:

I feel so sorry for my OH today :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sus


----------



## Jax41

Sus and Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs: I KNOW exactly how you feel xXx


----------



## Milty

I have been so negitive for the last couple weeks and I'm not even sure why. I didn't get this way the last time I was TTC even after years. 
I just realized today that I havn't even charted in over a week. So I tried to fill in what I knew and then gave up. 

I think what hit me was when I realized I was never going to have my dream of a big family. Even if I get pg again there is no chance at having a big family. I've never felt old at all until now. 

I'm even considering having tests done again.

Sorry for rambaling


----------



## Sus09

Milty, don't apologize! 

I so u.derstand how you feel. It's the same for me. But as Dmom says its hormones..... or at least they have a lot to blame for.

Big hug for you!


----------



## readyformore

I am going to be completely honest here (because, frankly, I am honest, lol).

What bothers me is when you respond to a thread and the OP has a new status of pregnant.
When 1-2 days ago, she was, ltttc, or even just ttc. 
Some folks have said that they like to see that new status, it makes them feel like it's possible.
Maybe I'm just too negative. But, statistically, only X number of women will get pregnant. And if X number have announced a bfp, I just feel like mine has been pushed back. 
Or, it's just jealousy. That's probably it. But, it makes me feel unhappy for myself, and then I feel guilty that I can't be happy for another person.


----------



## NorthStar

I do avoid the tester threads now because it really started to feel like newbies were joining just to announce BFPs and none of us that have been trying for a while seem to be getting one. So there is an element of self preservation here, and that's why I rarely stray outside of a few select threads these days.


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> I do avoid the tester threads now because it really started to feel like newbies were joining just to announce BFPs and none of us that have been trying for a while seem to be getting one. So there is an element of self preservation here, and that's why I rarely stray outside of a few select threads these days.

Me too. I don't ever venture into the bfp sticky. If someone on our board gets a bfp, it would probably take me awhile to figure out where they went, lol.

Earlier today I was responding to a thread that had a new post. It was a thread where the OP mentioned depression and ttc and how difficult it is for her.
I went there to reply to the discussion, and her status nows says pregnant. 

Well, I guess her depression is going to lift now.

It just kind of stung a little bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

Such a sucky cycle.


----------



## googly

readyformore said:


> I am going to be completely honest here (because, frankly, I am honest, lol).
> 
> What bothers me is when you respond to a thread and the OP has a new status of pregnant.
> When 1-2 days ago, she was, ltttc, or even just ttc.
> Some folks have said that they like to see that new status, it makes them feel like it's possible.
> Maybe I'm just too negative. But, statistically, only X number of women will get pregnant. And if X number have announced a bfp, I just feel like mine has been pushed back.
> Or, it's just jealousy. That's probably it. But, it makes me feel unhappy for myself, and then I feel guilty that I can't be happy for another person.

I'm with you here... Jealousy is such a tough one, I get it bad sometimes and I feel like such a witch for it.


----------



## googly

Here's a sad thing, as much as I have fertility frustration, impatience and sometimes jealousy over people falling pregnant at the drop of a hat - I just went to the bathroom here at work and found another girl in there, A, who I'm not close with/don't know that well but I know has been TTC for maybe 3 years or more - and she's just sitting in the corner in there reading some work stuff. I thought that's odd... but when I went back out I found that a colleague of ours who has just had a baby last month had come in and was parading the baby around the office. Poor A... that it's so bad you have to hang out in the toilets... made me realise that I could be worse off. :hugs: to all that have been at this longer than me...


----------



## readyformore

googly said:


> Here's a sad thing, as much as I have fertility frustration, impatience and sometimes jealousy over people falling pregnant at the drop of a hat - I just went to the bathroom here at work and found another girl in there, A, who I'm not close with/don't know that well but I know has been TTC for maybe 3 years or more - and she's just sitting in the corner in there reading some work stuff. I thought that's odd... but when I went back out I found that a colleague of ours who has just had a baby last month had come in and was parading the baby around the office. Poor A... that it's so bad you have to hang out in the toilets... made me realise that I could be worse off. :hugs: to all that have been at this longer than me...

Ohhhh, that is sad.

I'll tell you something though. While ltttc my first child, I nearly quite my job as an OB nurse. I just couldn't take it anymore. I understand all of those that have to hide from babies. 

But, yes :hugs: to those that have been ttc longer than me.

Which leads to another confession. . . . . . I have even more difficultly being happy for someone that gets a bfp, and they haven't been ttc as long as me. On the other hand, I'm sure people got upset with me when I got my bfp for my third and they had fewer children.

It just sucks really.


----------



## Milty

I know just what you guys mean. I havn't been on these boards long but I have already seen it a lot. What is really annoying is when someone from out of nowhere is ohh I "finally" got my BFP. However, I love seeing BFP from those whom have been on here for awhile or has been posting about their journey. 


On a side note I have a friend who just got married and invited an old friend they hadn't seen in years. She told us that this old friend was coming and was a "different" kind of girl now but wanted her at the wedding due to their strong friendship when in high school. Different means she is in the "adult" industry business. Well in the week she was in town she found out she was PG. I was pissed. She didn't want the bride to know but asked I help her stay away from drinks!

OK here is the really sad part. Now that I'm passed the pissed part I'm secertly hoping she will want to give up her baby for adoption and of course give it to me. 

Am I crazy?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies, I think it is good to be honest sometimes - and we are all going to be jealous at times but it is hard to admit it because it is supposed to be a bad emotion but really it is just natural. 

I do sometimes feel that those who already have quite a few children shouldn't be so upset about not getting the next bfp, although if it is someone I know on here I would be really pleased if they did - dykwim?


----------



## Milty

Makes perfect sense. Just like I know a lot of people who are wonderful but wasn't planned and parents were not TTC. So I probably wouldn't think twice if someone on here had another by surprise.


----------



## lisap2008

googly said:


> Here's a sad thing, as much as I have fertility frustration, impatience and sometimes jealousy over people falling pregnant at the drop of a hat - I just went to the bathroom here at work and found another girl in there, A, who I'm not close with/don't know that well but I know has been TTC for maybe 3 years or more - and she's just sitting in the corner in there reading some work stuff. I thought that's odd... but when I went back out I found that a colleague of ours who has just had a baby last month had come in and was parading the baby around the office. Poor A... that it's so bad you have to hang out in the toilets... made me realise that I could be worse off. :hugs: to all that have been at this longer than me...


That is really sad ,I am glad I have not gotten to that point of needing to avoid people with babys or pregnant women.


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Here's a sad thing, as much as I have fertility frustration, impatience and sometimes jealousy over people falling pregnant at the drop of a hat - I just went to the bathroom here at work and found another girl in there, A, who I'm not close with/don't know that well but I know has been TTC for maybe 3 years or more - and she's just sitting in the corner in there reading some work stuff. I thought that's odd... but when I went back out I found that a colleague of ours who has just had a baby last month had come in and was parading the baby around the office. Poor A... that it's so bad you have to hang out in the toilets... made me realise that I could be worse off. :hugs: to all that have been at this longer than me...

Just goes to show, when you think you have it bad- somebody's else has it worse.

Ready- I can't believe you worked in OB during that LTTC!!?? Talk about focus....


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Here's a sad thing, as much as I have fertility frustration, impatience and sometimes jealousy over people falling pregnant at the drop of a hat - I just went to the bathroom here at work and found another girl in there, A, who I'm not close with/don't know that well but I know has been TTC for maybe 3 years or more - and she's just sitting in the corner in there reading some work stuff. I thought that's odd... but when I went back out I found that a colleague of ours who has just had a baby last month had come in and was parading the baby around the office. Poor A... that it's so bad you have to hang out in the toilets... made me realise that I could be worse off. :hugs: to all that have been at this longer than me...

That's so sad ,god love her wish I could give her a hug ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:cry: My sex life sucks.

In 16 years, we've only had one minor bump in the road after the birth of my second son (at which time, we hated each other, lol). Aside from that, it's been ridiculously fabulous. Maybe I was due for it to crash?

For the past 2 months, it's just been . . . . . well. . . . horrible!
I think it's related to my frustration at ltttc, his perceived inability to get me pregnant, etc. 
Either way, I'm not pregnant, I'm not having sex (really, it's failing, but we're still trying)...... I feel like everything is falling apart! :cry:
My life is unraveling.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready; believe it or not, it really does get better, but the needs and wants of your DH have to be taken into account. You never have to agree with them, but you do have to validate his feelings.

Doing so is the only thing that has kept my DH and I from killing each other throughout all of this. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm sorry ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready; believe it or not, it really does get better, but the needs and wants of your DH have to be taken into account. You never have to agree with them, but you do have to validate his feelings.
> 
> Doing so is the only thing that has kept my DH and I from killing each other throughout all of this.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:


We never had a problem while ltttc doing IUI with #1. I asked him what the issue is this time. He said, "We're just at a different point in our lives."
That's fine, I even understand it. But, he can't let if affect our sex lives. That's the only job he has!! I have zero sympathy at this point. I'm just angry. I don't even want to look at him. He's turned less desirable. And I REFUSE to stroke his ego about this!

For crying out loud, it's not like I'm even fertile right now. What is the effing problem!?!


btw-I love your location. Mind if I join you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you may join and I _never_ said to stroke his ego, lol. 

I totally see your point...this might be his one job in regards to LTTTC, but it's not his only job. No one wants to be defined by their reproductive status. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Of course you may join and I _never_ said to stroke his ego, lol.
> 
> I totally see your point...this might be his one job in regards to LTTTC, but it's not his only job. No one wants to be defined by their reproductive status. :hugs:

No. . . . .um. .. . . it's his job to 'please' me in bed. I wasn't necessarily talking about pregnancy. It's something we've discussed before. That our relationship works so well b/c he worships me in bed. That makes me sound like a slut, but there is truth to it.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Of course you may join and I _never_ said to stroke his ego, lol.
> 
> I totally see your point...this might be his one job in regards to LTTTC, but it's not his only job. No one wants to be defined by their reproductive status. :hugs:
> 
> No. . . . .um. .. . . it's his job to 'please' me in bed. I wasn't necessarily talking about pregnancy. It's something we've discussed before. That our relationship works so well b/c he worships me in bed. That makes me sound like a slut, but there is truth to it.Click to expand...

Oh, I thought you meant the perpetual sperm bank, lol. :haha:

That was my misunderstanding. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

His jobs include working full time, sometimes doing a half-assed job of mowing the lawn, blowing the snow in winter, and giving me great sex. 

He really doesn't have many jobs! I work part-time and do ALL the housework, errands, childcare, pet care/clean up, etc.

He's not meeting his end.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> His jobs include working full time, sometimes doing a half-assed job of mowing the lawn, blowing the snow in winter, and giving me great sex.
> 
> He really doesn't have many jobs! I work part-time and do ALL the housework, errands, childcare, pet care/clean up, etc.
> 
> He's not meeting his end.

Fair enough. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well maybe I might be rocking the applecart here but if you think his job is to please you in bed and it is not a mutual thing then couldn't that be part of the problem?


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> Well maybe I might be rocking the applecart here but if you think his job is to please you in bed and it is not a mutual thing then couldn't that be part of the problem?

Street goes both ways friend, lol.

It's worked for the past 16 years. I just don't understand what the issue is all of a sudden!
It's like someone turned off the switch.


----------



## readyformore

So what the hell am I supposed to do with him tonight when he comes home from work?
Act like nothing happened? I'm not at all feeling warm and fuzzy towards him.

We talked a little bit last night, but really, talking isn't going to fix this. I can't fix this.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> So what the hell am I supposed to do with him tonight when he comes home from work?
> Act like nothing happened? I'm not at all feeling warm and fuzzy towards him.
> 
> We talked a little bit last night, but really, talking isn't going to fix this. I can't fix this.

Did he say anything that resonated with you when you spoke?


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm sorry I don't know what you can do - if there are issues that need resolving then somehow you have to communicate them to each other and see if you can come to some sort of resolution. The only way you can fix something if you are both honest about what's wrong. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> No. . . . .um. .. . . it's his job to 'please' me in bed. I wasn't necessarily talking about pregnancy. It's something we've discussed before. That our relationship works so well b/c he worships me in bed. That makes me sound like a slut, but there is truth to it.

:rofl: I need to add that one to my DH's list....He never got that memo....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> So what the hell am I supposed to do with him tonight when he comes home from work?
> Act like nothing happened? I'm not at all feeling warm and fuzzy towards him.
> 
> We talked a little bit last night, but really, talking isn't going to fix this. I can't fix this.

Don't fix anything....Have a few drinks and go to bed early...:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> So what the hell am I supposed to do with him tonight when he comes home from work?
> Act like nothing happened? I'm not at all feeling warm and fuzzy towards him.
> 
> We talked a little bit last night, but really, talking isn't going to fix this. I can't fix this.
> 
> Did he say anything that resonated with you when you spoke?Click to expand...

At first there was denial, "I was too excited," "I'm tired".

Not flying with me. I'm not exactly new. I told him it might help if he admitted there is a problem. I told him it's in his head. His performance has been hit or miss. If it was something physical, it would be consistent. I told him I knew his body worked and his mind was messing it up.

Eventually he said he doesn't know what's wrong but asked if I had any ideas how to fix it. I said "Yeah, you need to do some deep thinking about what's bothering you."


----------



## dachsundmom

Would he talk to a counselor if he knew he could say whatever he wanted and it stayed confidential?


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Would he talk to a counselor if he knew he could say whatever he wanted and it stayed confidential?

I suggested it and his response was along the lines of "No fuck!ng way" or something similar, lol. I guess he feels a tad strong about that one.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Would he talk to a counselor if he knew he could say whatever he wanted and it stayed confidential?
> 
> I suggested it and his response was along the lines of "No fuck!ng way" or something similar, lol. I guess he feels a tad strong about that one.Click to expand...

Most men do, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

What are they afraid of? We are headed back to marriage counseling. My DH just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> What are they afraid of? We are headed back to marriage counseling. My DH just doesn't know it yet.

:shrug:
Many men see therapy as a threat to their manhood, lol.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> What are they afraid of? We are headed back to marriage counseling. My DH just doesn't know it yet.
> 
> :shrug:
> Many men see therapy as a threat to their manhood, lol.Click to expand...

Um, I think he feels that way after last night. You'd think he'd be eager to go and fix it!


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe he's just afraid of you right now?

How long has he had this problem?


----------



## readyformore

Viking15 said:


> What are they afraid of? We are headed back to marriage counseling. My DH just doesn't know it yet.

Love it.

He will go willingly?


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe he's just afraid of you right now?
> 
> How long has he had this problem?

tbh you do sound quite scary :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Give him a break, R....

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/surrender.gif


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe he's just afraid of you right now?
> 
> How long has he had this problem?

lmao! 
I do wonder if he is afraid of not performing well, so he's not performing well. 
I don't know how to break the cycle.

It's been no more than 6-8 weeks of off and on issues. We get things back to normal, I think "Good, his confidence will be restored and we won't have a problem again." Then the next time, we have issues.

I'm sure I am a bit scary, lol.
I know I've said "WTF was that!!" when he had an 'early' issue and his stuff hit the sheets.

Again, he's NEVER had an issue with any of it. . . . . so why now :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Give him a break, R....
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/surrender.gif

Zero tolerance. He needs to 'man up'. 

(Maybe I should call him and tell him I'm PMSing and for his own safety he needs to come home after I'm in bed and asleep.)


----------



## Indigo77

Performance anxiety can be overcome with a bit of ego-stroking....
I know you don't want to do it, but....


----------



## Viking15

My DH won't make the appointment, but he knows he will need to go to make his life easier. If he doesn't go I will not be happy. Happy wife=happy life. Unfortunately, we don't communicate well. We have very different ideals and beliefs. We come from different cultures, languages, and socio-economic backgrounds. This leads to a lot of friction. We need help to work thru it. Otherwise he would bury his head in the sand and avoid and I will go crazy. After two false starts we finally found someone he likes. I had tried male doctors in the past. He actually has only liked the lady. I thought he would feel more comfortable with a male. I was wrong. It only took me 7+ years to get him in counseling with me, Ready. Our therapist told us this past spring we didn't need to come anymore. But after recent events I feel we need to go back. I hope it helps. We have an appt late next week. FXed!


----------



## SilverBirch

I'm sorry ladies, hope this is not hijacking, but I'm feeling mega-grumpy so this seems like The place to post. 
AF got me again. Our corner shop has no supplies any more, so I had to go to the supermarket and buy 1) Loads of Tampax 2) a 'congratulations on your baby' card for my friend. How SWEARWORD depressing!
<Grump!>
And...
I just finished another irritating chat with my Mum. I had to tell her about TTC a while back to stop her nagging - she tends to say things like "well it's all so different _these days_ I don't know what to expect" and keeps comparing me to my cousin who has 3 kids, and doesn't have to go to work all day long and get stressed out by such trifles. "why can't you be more like [her]" has been uttered as she jaunts off to stay with the great neice and nephews. 
And... 
DH is going away on a work trip in Nov. on our 2nd anniversary. I was dead excited about going with him to begin with but now_ I_ have to go away too in the total opposite direction and I've just realised this means we'll be apart the *next 2 months* fertile time. Infuriating! It will be December and cycle 15 before we can try again. 
:growlmad:
And... 
It's been grey and almost dark and raining non-stop all day. Doesn't do wonders for the mood. <glowers darkly around the place and goes to bed early.>

Someone tell a joke or something?


----------



## readyformore

SilverBirch said:


> I'm sorry ladies, hope this is not hijacking, but I'm feeling mega-grumpy so this seems like The place to post.
> AF got me again. Our corner shop has no supplies any more, so I had to go to the supermarket and buy 1) Loads of Tampax 2) a 'congratulations on your baby' card for my friend. How SWEARWORD depressing!
> <Grump!>
> And...
> I just finished another irritating chat with my Mum. I had to tell her about TTC a while back to stop her nagging - she tends to say things like "well it's all so different _these days_ I don't know what to expect" and keeps comparing me to my cousin who has 3 kids, and doesn't have to go to work all day long and get stressed out by such trifles. "why can't you be more like [her]" has been uttered as she jaunts off to stay with the great neice and nephews.
> And...
> DH is going away on a work trip in Nov. on our 2nd anniversary. I was dead excited about going with him to begin with but now_ I_ have to go away too in the total opposite direction and I've just realised this means we'll be apart the *next 2 months* fertile time. Infuriating! It will be December and cycle 15 before we can try again.
> :growlmad:
> And...
> It's been grey and almost dark and raining non-stop all day. Doesn't do wonders for the mood. <glowers darkly around the place and goes to bed early.>
> 
> Someone tell a joke or something?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No, no jokes. 
Vent away.
We are all entitled to feel a little sorry for ourselves every now and again.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SilverBirch said:


> I'm sorry ladies, hope this is not hijacking, but I'm feeling mega-grumpy so this seems like The place to post.
> AF got me again. Our corner shop has no supplies any more, so I had to go to the supermarket and buy 1) Loads of Tampax 2) a 'congratulations on your baby' card for my friend. How SWEARWORD depressing!
> <Grump!>
> And...
> I just finished another irritating chat with my Mum. I had to tell her about TTC a while back to stop her nagging - she tends to say things like "well it's all so different _these days_ I don't know what to expect" and keeps comparing me to my cousin who has 3 kids, and doesn't have to go to work all day long and get stressed out by such trifles. "why can't you be more like [her]" has been uttered as she jaunts off to stay with the great neice and nephews.
> And...
> DH is going away on a work trip in Nov. on our 2nd anniversary. I was dead excited about going with him to begin with but now_ I_ have to go away too in the total opposite direction and I've just realised this means we'll be apart the *next 2 months* fertile time. Infuriating! It will be December and cycle 15 before we can try again.
> :growlmad:
> And...
> It's been grey and almost dark and raining non-stop all day. Doesn't do wonders for the mood. <glowers darkly around the place and goes to bed early.>
> 
> Someone tell a joke or something?

I'm rubbish at jokes. I can never remember the punchlines correctly and my comic timing is terrible! So, no jokes here either.
That's one hell of a crappy shopping list there! Big :hug: my dear and sad that you and your OH will be apart on your wedding anniversary. That's pants!

I love my OH to bits but sometimes...:growlmad:. I spoke to him at work and he asked what my CBFM was saying, so I was just explaining it to him (I hadn't told him I'd got one, naughty I know but he saw it in the bathroom so I had to be upfront...er...ish) and told him I was tracking my hormones to see if everything was getting back to normal after the Tx and he said if he was a cynical man he might think I was trying to get pg but not telling him and that I was just going to produce a pg test and say - I dunno - ta-daaah! Then he said he didn't want kids :cry:. Then he swore a bit. But we've _talked _about it! And said if we can - great, but if not then we'd talk further and see what our options were! And he knows how upset I was that I might not be able to after the BC Tx! I know he's tired and stressed and at work and tbh he'd be friggin' delighted if I was pg I know this 'cos of things he's said and the way he looks at me when we're around babies....so why's he saying this _now_? FFS! *throws a few things around* I don't get it! :nope: And he's at work till tomorrow and I'm here stewing and I know that I can't make any moves on him without him thinking I'm just doing it to to try and get pg. Sorry....I'm getting carried away and proper going off on one but bloody hell.

Right rant over, if I get a :bfp: in October I'm gonna shove it up his arse. That'll show him :devil:.

Rant over. As you were.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...not to change the subject, but I used TMX as a fertility drug, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee...not to change the subject, but I used TMX as a fertility drug, lol.

TMX = Tamoxifen right? Or Toxic Phlegm as I used to call it. Woah! I've heard about it as a fertility drug. I hated being on it, it made me fat and menopausal and a bitch on wheels :rofl:. Hehe. Oh my, I still have nightmares about those hot sweats! 

:hugs:dmom, I'm glad you changed the subject it took my mind of things!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I've just re-read my own post and I think it's a 'I'm your husband not a baby making machine' thing...and he's probably p***ed that I'm suddenly showing more interest in :sex: as a result of the CBFM. Hmmm. But try explaining that biologically I feel more frisky at certain times of the month than others and it doesn't seem to compute!
OK, I'm going to shut up about it now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, Tamoxifen, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, Tamoxifen, lol.

Eek! Dmom you're hardcore :howdy:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Tamoxifen, lol.
> 
> Eek! Dmom you're hardcore :howdy:Click to expand...

Not even close, lol. It's only taken for part of the cycle and at a much lower dose than you were most likely taking; only 40mg.:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Tamoxifen, lol.
> 
> Eek! Dmom you're hardcore :howdy:Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close, lol. It's only taken for part of the cycle and at a much lower dose than you were most likely taking; only 40mg.:hugs:Click to expand...

Aaahhh, I see. Still...the very word makes me shudder, lol.
:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

watch this and it will ease your misery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2vU8U0j_4E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Milty

I love it!


----------



## Butterfly67

SilverBirch and KeeKee :hug:

:awww: to the dog and the dolphin


----------



## keekeesaurus

I _love_ the dog and the dolphin! It made me cry :cry: - in a good way. I think it was the music *sniffle*. Just awwww! 

Just realised it's coming up to a year since I lost my lovely, lovely mum to ovarian cancer and now I can't stop sobbing. Good grief. If I am lucky enough to get a :bfp: that's going to hit me so hard. I really miss my mum!

Blimey, sorry to bring the thread down. Oh, it's the thread of negativity. That's alright then :winkwink:. Bring back the dog and the dolphin!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh blimey what a couple of years you have had KeeKee :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee,massive hugs huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thank you ladies! :hug: 
I just try and think of the positives - my lovely mum got to see me get married which was so important to me. And if I hadn't had the BC I wouldn't have met my OH - long story...
And I know my mum's up there in Heaven (or wherever the place for super lovely people is) so I figure she can put in a good word for me with the Big Man (or Big Woman!) I like to think everything happens for a reason, I'm a great believer in fate. It gets me through it.

Love to y'all!
xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

I hope I haven't killed the thread! :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> I hope I haven't killed the thread! :nope:

Dom't worry, I'm sure I'll have plenty of misery to share in due course :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee, I lost my mom to pancreatic cancer a while back....it's tough.:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee, I lost my mom to pancreatic cancer a while back....it's tough.:hugs:

:hugs: Aww Dmom, I didn't know that. :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs: As I am sure you know, pancreatic cancer is one of those cancers that doesn't give an 'if,' but a 'when' instead.

We found out she was ill two days before Christmas and given 6 months...she passed on Mother's Day the following year; pretty much 6 months later.:cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs: As I am sure you know, pancreatic cancer is one of those cancers that doesn't give an 'if,' but a 'when' instead.
> 
> We found out she was ill two days before Christmas and given 6 months...she passed on Mother's Day the following year; pretty much 6 months later.:cry:

That must have been a terrible Christmas for you, I mean that news is awful at _any_ time but....you know. Cancer is such a cruel disease. And to lose your mum on mothers' day, oh Dmom I really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks...


----------



## readyformore

:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the ladies without their moms.


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS

:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hugs from me too - had come to vent my negativity but am now feeling quite humbled xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

twinkle1975 said:


> Hugs from me too - had come to vent my negativity but am now feeling quite humbled xxx

Please don't...your frustration is as important as any one else's....:hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I've got nothing but hugs for you ladies. And also, Death By Chocolate cake.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> I've got nothing but hugs for you ladies. And also, Death By Chocolate cake.

I don't like chocolate...are potato chips ok instead? :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I don't like chocolate...are potato chips ok instead? :haha:

You don't...like chocolate? I've heard about people like you, but I've never actually encountered one in the wild. :D

Yes, you may eat chips instead. Freak. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke & Keekee...:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

twinkle1975 said:


> Hugs from me too - had come to vent my negativity but am now feeling quite humbled xxx

Vent away twink! I like reading other people's vents! And what Dmom said so eloquently :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks lovely ladies - you are all fab - even if some of you don't like chocolate!!

It was only that I went for a meeting with a someone I only see through work 2 or 3 times a year & she is now pregnant with no.2 - all in the time I've been trying for no.1! She's really really lovely & I'm very happy for her but, erm excuse me - where's mine????


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Twinkle


----------



## readyformore

Twinkle, well. . . . .that just sucks. No other way to describe that.


----------



## SuperAwesome

twinkle1975 said:


> It was only that I went for a meeting with a someone I only see through work 2 or 3 times a year & she is now pregnant with no.2 - all in the time I've been trying for no.1! She's really really lovely & I'm very happy for her but, erm excuse me - where's mine????

*HUG*

I hear ya. I get in these moods where I think: _Some people get the stork, others get the swallow_. We started watching season one of Breaking Bad on Netflix last weekend, and I felt all crappy when I realized the protagonist's wife is pregnant.


----------



## keekeesaurus

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks lovely ladies - you are all fab - even if some of you don't like chocolate!!
> 
> It was only that I went for a meeting with a someone I only see through work 2 or 3 times a year & she is now pregnant with no.2 - all in the time I've been trying for no.1! She's really really lovely & I'm very happy for her but, erm excuse me - where's mine????

I hear ya too. A couple of weeks ago a good friend of mine announced at work that she was pg and 12 weeks. They've been trying for about 2 years though, so felt bad for feeling bad...iykwim. And then a week later some friends of ours announced they were pg with their 2nd. It always gives me that horrible pit of the stomach feeling :sick:.

:hug: for you twink, it will be your turn soon :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Twinkle....:hug:


----------



## SilverBirch

Thanks for the dog and the dolphin - that was very cool. 
And for putting up with my whinge. I feel bad for whingeing about my mum now :shy:, you are all very brave.


----------



## dachsundmom

SilverBirch said:


> Thanks for the dog and the dolphin - that was very cool.
> And for putting up with my whinge. I feel bad for whingeing about my mum now :shy:, you are all very brave.

To be blunt...just bc my mother resides in an urn on my dining room hutch, does not mean that I have never bitc*ed about her, lol. Who hasn't? :haha:

If something bothers you, then it is important to have a venue to express it; your issues are important to you...end of story. :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

What Dmom said up there :hugs:.


----------



## readyformore

Well, my husband just made an appointment to see the urologist. Last night was another failure. WTF!!

Is it overly dramatic to say that my desire to have a baby has ruined multiple aspects of my life? Cause that's how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## keekeesaurus

readyformore said:


> Well, my husband just made an appointment to see the urologist. Last night was another failure. WTF!!
> 
> Is it overly dramatic to say that my desire to have a baby has ruined multiple aspects of my life? Cause that's how I'm feeling right now.

:hugs: I don't think it's overly dramatic, it's such an emotional time and can become a bit all consuming. I'm only just finding this out!


----------



## NorthStar

Ready that sucks, don't know what else to say. Any chance you could get a babysitter and have a night off just the two of you, forget about the sex just go out see a movie have dinner and a few drinks?


----------



## Jax41

ready :hugs: I've kinda come in half way through this but you're not alone. My DH is far from co-operative and as most of the girls here know it's also not easy to talk to him about TTC, at the moment I'm dragging everything up from my boots to ask him to go for a SA as my Dr won't refer me to an FS without him 'being done' first. It is all an uphill struggle, and whilst he says he won't deny me being a Mum he's also not doing anything to help either.

It's Friday, just thought I'd add to the general mood!!! x


----------



## readyformore

The sex will come back. I have little doubt. I mean, in 16 years, it never once let me down until a couple of months ago. I think he's just got his head all wrapped up in failure that he's not letting it work. 
I think if he got a few good romps in he'd be more confident and hopefully the nasty cycle would end.

It's just that when you're in it. . . . it's so hard to see through to the other side. kwim?

We had a really good chat last night. He is ridiculously supportive. I told him how I feel responsible for all of this b/c I am pushing IUI, timed sex, etc. He came home with flowers and brought dinner so I wouldn't have to cook.
He vows to do whatever he has to, to get this straightened out. Go to the doctor, etc.

It really is hard to stay disappointed with him. I can tell he's trying too.


----------



## Sus09

Oh ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Things will go back to normal, I guess our men do have their preassure in the TTC journey, mine does, he always fails when I am fertile as it is planned sex and he feels he HAS to perform.

It is difficult I know, and too much going on for you. But at least he is supportive and willing to talk about it with you :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

He sounds like a keeper, Ready....:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

yup sounds like he is a great guy


----------



## googly

Good news ready, glad all is well :thumbup:


----------



## Cypress

readyformore said:


> Is it overly dramatic to say that my desire to have a baby has ruined multiple aspects of my life? Cause that's how I'm feeling right now.

I don't think it's overly dramatic - that's how I feel too!!! :hugs: Our (hubby and my) lives are basically on hold because of TTCing. One year and counting. :wacko: Don't know how we're staying sane (if we are - that's questionable!).


----------



## readyformore

Cypress said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Is it overly dramatic to say that my desire to have a baby has ruined multiple aspects of my life? Cause that's how I'm feeling right now.
> 
> I don't think it's overly dramatic - that's how I feel too!!! :hugs: Our (hubby and my) lives are basically on hold because of TTCing. One year and counting. :wacko: Don't know how we're staying sane (if we are - that's questionable!).Click to expand...

Thanks Cypress, it's nice to know I'm not alone.

I'm not sane, well it depends on the phase of my cycle. 
Which is another irritating point. I am way too tuned in to my menstrual cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Natsby

OK I´m all out of PMA, cd13 and another bfn. Also sadly feeling poor and I was really hoping to get to the fertility clinic if this cycle didn´t work out for me. TTC really sucks big time! I am going to have a to sell a sculpture fast if I want to earn enough to see a specialist and I can´t see that happening. So low today I just want to crawl back to bed.


----------



## Butterfly67

Natsby said:


> OK I´m all out of PMA, cd13 and another bfn. Also sadly feeling poor and I was really hoping to get to the fertility clinic if this cycle didn´t work out for me. TTC really sucks big time! I am going to have a to sell a sculpture fast if I want to earn enough to see a specialist and I can´t see that happening. So low today I just want to crawl back to bed.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Natsby, I know exactly what you mean when things depend on some random act of people buying art - I'm going to have to sell a bunch of paintings if I want to get the IUI or IVF :-(


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it's all pants :growlmad:

I'm going to the gym that usually cheers me up a bit (not at the time but afterwards when I'm done)


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Natsby.

Your sculptures are lovely. I hope you can sell one fast and get the treatments you need.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Since I posted in the happy-happy-joy-joy thread, I'm balancing it out over here. 

Today is my birthday. I'm 38. And I don't have any kids. For some reason this birthday has hit hard. Now that I'm with my forever guy I just want to have kids NOW before that time runs out. And today that feeling is even more acute than usual.

Woe. :)


----------



## readyformore

SuperAwesome said:


> Since I posted in the happy-happy-joy-joy thread, I'm balancing it out over here.
> 
> Today is my birthday. I'm 38. And I don't have any kids. For some reason this birthday has hit hard. Now that I'm with my forever guy I just want to have kids NOW before that time runs out. And today that feeling is even more acute than usual.
> 
> Woe. :)

Good balance superawesome, lol!

Happy Birthday! :kiss:

For your present today, I wish you tons of ewcm and lots of strong sperm with unheard of longevity.

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Birthday! It hit me hard it May when I turned 39. :wacko:


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> Good balance superawesome, lol!
> 
> Happy Birthday! :kiss:
> 
> For your present today, I wish you tons of ewcm and lots of strong sperm with unheard of longevity.
> 
> :hugs:

Balance, I haz it!

And thank you! That's the bestest birthday gift ever! :hugs:


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> Since I posted in the happy-happy-joy-joy thread, I'm balancing it out over here.
> 
> Today is my birthday. I'm 38. And I don't have any kids. For some reason this birthday has hit hard. Now that I'm with my forever guy I just want to have kids NOW before that time runs out. And today that feeling is even more acute than usual.
> 
> Woe. :)

Hey SA, that's pretty much how i'm feeling... at least on my negative days (when I hang in this thread :D); on my positive days I'm all 'meh... what will be will be'.

Happy Birthday - I wish you lots of big fat ripe juicy eggs (to go with your super strong spermies and ewcm) :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:

To reiterate...if you bleed, you can breed. End of story.:hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Ladies, I don't know you that well, but I can honestly say you're what's good for the soul. Thanks! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Ladies, I don't know you that well, but I can honestly say you're what's good for the soul. Thanks! :)

Shamon! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey SuperA Happy Birthday although it may well be yesterday but now even though when you posted it is still the same day as it now is here - does that make any sense?!

TBH I think it is almost like every birthday hits you in that way starting for me from 38 too but now looking back 38 seems a good age :haha: 

Here's to a :baby: before 39 comes around...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Happy belated birthday SuperAwesomeness! Wishing you everything you would wish for yourself and a bit more besides :hugs:.

I'm 40 in less than 2 weeks. It feels like a really big deal TTC wise but I'm having a big party, getting drunk (yes, post ov!) then going away for a suprise dirty mid weeker with OH and then having my breast recon. So big birthday and big boobies week. Hurrah for that.
I should probably stay away from TTC this cycle really but, you know, bollocks to that. In fact, bollocks to everything. Really big hairy ones :thumbup:.


----------



## Indigo77

Keekee...How big will your new knockers be?


----------



## readyformore

New boobies?

I'm sooooo jealous. I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.


----------



## Natsby

readyformore said:


> New boobies?
> 
> I'm sooooo jealous. I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.

Boob fairy, I´m still waiting for puberty!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Roffle. You ladies are a tonic :happydance:.

I was a 34B before I had one boobie off then had to wait for ages before I could have a tissue expander inserted. Thought I'd hedge my bets and ask if I could go bigger both sides and my lady surgeon said yes, I could have an implant in both so that I wouldn't end up with one saggy one and one perky one...can't go Jordan sized (and would I want to???) so will hopefully end up a 34D. Marvellous. I can't wait to get the tissue expander out, it's bloody uncomfortable and it sits higher than the good boob so I have demi cleavage at the mo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...do the docs use saline or silicone in the UK?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom the one's I'm getting are silicone (I think...)...the surgeon cut one open to show me that they can't leak. I've heard horror stories about silicone implants but I guess if they can't leak that's good. What do they use in the US? Saline? I think I'd be happier with saline but I didn't get a choice lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Dmom the one's I'm getting are silicone (I think...)...the surgeon cut one open to show me that they can't leak. I've heard horror stories about silicone implants but I guess if they can't leak that's good. What do they use in the US? Saline? I think I'd be happier with saline but I didn't get a choice lol.

I do believe that saline is the more popular; for awhile, you couldn't get silicone in the US...maybe you can now?

When I first looked at getting my boobs done, I preferred the feel of silicone, just bc they don't seem to 'flop' to the sides like saline, lol.

From the little research I have done, saline could leak, but the body absorbs the fluid...I think saline sit up higher too and take a little longer to settle in, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> I do believe that saline is the more popular; for awhile, you couldn't get silicone in the US...maybe you can now?
> 
> When I first looked at getting my boobs done, I preferred the feel of silicone, just bc they don't seem to 'flop' to the sides like saline, lol.
> 
> From the little research I have done, saline could leak, but the body absorbs the fluid...I think saline sit up higher too and take a little longer to settle in, lol.

Lol, that's good to know that my little silicone boobies won't be a-flopping :thumbup:. At my age I need all the help I can get! I do remember stories of silicone boobs exploding on planes (in flight entertainment?) but I'm guessing they're much improved by now? I've seen some really great ones and some not so great ones and I'm hoping mine will be the former. They'll never look 'normal' but as long as I can buy a bra without it needing prosthesis pockets and looking like something someone twice my age should be wearing I'll be happy :happydance:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do what I did...go to a strip club and look at the goods; when you see something you like, ask what they're made of, lol.:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do what I did...go to a strip club and look at the goods; when you see something you like, ask what they're made of, lol.:haha:

:thumbup: :rofl:

I'm liking this suggestion!


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do what I did...go to a strip club and look at the goods; when you see something you like, ask what they're made of, lol.:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> I'm liking this suggestion!Click to expand...

Do it during your fertile time and you will have no issue with OH at all!:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do what I did...go to a strip club and look at the goods; when you see something you like, ask what they're made of, lol.:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> I'm liking this suggestion!Click to expand...
> 
> Do it during your fertile time and you will have no issue with OH at all!:haha:Click to expand...

Double bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

OK just when I think I have heard everything....


----------



## Indigo77

What's wrong, Milty? You have never been to a titty bar? :haha:


----------



## Milty

I almost screamed when I read your post!

No I havn't been! :wacko:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Milty said:


> I almost screamed when I read your post!
> 
> No I havn't been! :wacko:

Stick around; we'll horrify and amaze you on a daily basis. :D


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do what I did...go to a strip club and look at the goods; when you see something you like, ask what they're made of, lol.:haha:

Love it. That's how I find a good hair stylist in a new city. I go to a titty bar and ask where they get their CFM hairdo done. 

Or I ask someone in the supermarket or wherever when I see hair I like. 

(One of those is true. Probably the second one since I haven't been in a titty bar for years.)


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> I almost screamed when I read your post!
> 
> No I havn't been! :wacko:

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/10/07/7df44724e6f26fec49a862ca4dd2bb2f.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I need CFM hair, lol.

I'm getting old...need to shake it up a little! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

CFM?


----------



## sarahincanada

OMG I had no idea we were talking boobs on this thread!!! 
I know a lot about plastic surgery as I do marketing for plastic surgeons so if you have any questions ask away!!


----------



## sarahincanada

keekeesaurus said:


> Dmom the one's I'm getting are silicone (I think...)...the surgeon cut one open to show me that they can't leak. I've heard horror stories about silicone implants but I guess if they can't leak that's good. What do they use in the US? Saline? I think I'd be happier with saline but I didn't get a choice lol.

please dont get worried about the horror stories about silicone implants....the new generation of implants are much superior and the new gummy bear technology means its practically impossible for them to leak. Saline implants that were approved for years had a silicone shell, but people never really mention that part. So the new gummy silicones are really a great choice for most people seak augmentation :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Silicone would be my first choice...I also want to go through my navel, but that seems to raise the price and the time it takes to heal...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> CFM?

Phuck me hair.:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Dmom the one's I'm getting are silicone (I think...)...the surgeon cut one open to show me that they can't leak. I've heard horror stories about silicone implants but I guess if they can't leak that's good. What do they use in the US? Saline? I think I'd be happier with saline but I didn't get a choice lol.
> 
> I do believe that saline is the more popular; for awhile, you couldn't get silicone in the US...maybe you can now?
> 
> When I first looked at getting my boobs done, I preferred the feel of silicone, just bc they don't seem to 'flop' to the sides like saline, lol.
> 
> From the little research I have done, saline could leak, but the body absorbs the fluid...I think saline sit up higher too and take a little longer to settle in, lol.Click to expand...

I think silicone was recently approved down there the same time as it was in canada. silicone definitely feels better for the majority of women (as the majority have no breast tissue and often low body fat). but salines can feel really real too if you had some breast tissue to begin with and have a normal percentage of body fat. salines are not popular anymore though, silicones will last longer.

I cant stand how the media portrays implants and the women who get them. it couldnt be further from the truth. people are accepting of women who lose their breasts to cancer and want to restore them, and rightly so. but a woman who loses breast tissue from pregnancy/breast feeding or someone who never develops breast tissue...those people are treated like they are vain. the media only talks about people who have obvious implants like pamela anderson but there are thousands of amazing jobs you would never know about....halle berry and the model giselle I think have them and look amazing! implants are supposed to look and feel real, not like big giant balls.

sorry, dont get me taking about boobs :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Silicone would be my first choice...I also want to go through my navel, but that seems to raise the price and the time it takes to heal...

that is not really done in canada as its a long way for the implant to go and they prefer to use a closer incision. Ive seen some great scars through the armpit and the areola too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not looking for my boobs to enter a room before I do....:haha:

Also, bc Im am short and have no shape, really large ones would look odd on me. I am thinking about going up to a full B or small C...nothing outrageous.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not looking for my boobs to enter a room before I do....:haha:
> 
> Also, bc Im am short and have no shape, really large ones would look odd on me. I am thinking about going up to a full B or small C...nothing outrageous.

yes thats what most ask for. my surgeons tell me half of the women seeking augmentation are mothers who want to restore what they had before pregnancy and the other half are those who never developed who just want to fill out bras and tops. only a small % want massive ones!!

I tell ya, after babies Im going for the full works!!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/10/08/3d56cb07c5440313f46b91a7d19bd91d.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/marqueetextlive/2011/10/08/807ef7cd41421ee744b7f19eb23a4857.gif

I got censored! :haha:


----------



## Milty

I actually have some I'd like to get rid of. Well at least a bit of it.

Seriously I would have already had a reduction if not for the scars.


----------



## NorthStar

I have seriously considered a reduction also, I'm only a 32 back but have whopping FF cups, and my boobs surely DO enter a room before I do. I have a medium frame, and I'm fairly tall so I can disguise them a bit with careful dressing, but it's a bit of a pain. Spend a fortune on bras, from a specialist retailer, as most retailers only do my cup size in the bigger back sizes. 

Right now I don't really want the surgery but once I'm an old lady and they are around my waist I'm definitely getting them done, ie reduction and uplift - gravity is cruel to big boobs.

I've felt the silicone ones :haha: and yeah if you prod around you can feel them, they look good though.

The only word of caution I'd say is don't go too big, once the skin is stretched it doesn't contract back, so around the expiry date of implants they have to be replaced, you can't just go back to your old boobs.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sarah I'm loving the thought of gummy bear boobies :thumbup:. And I totally agree, breast augmentation was on my to do list before I hit 40 (a week on monday!) because I've always had modest breast tissue and I'm a hippy girl so it would balance me out. Guess at least this way I'm getting it done on the NHS :happydance:. Then comes the nipple tattooing - and OMG they look amazeballs. Although I sort of like the idea of getting a tattoo of something other than a nipple where the nipple should be...hmm.


----------



## NorthStar

Cherries? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

See, the benefit of barely being an A cup, is exactly what NS said...I won't wake up one morning and find my tits at my ankles, lol


----------



## Milty

I've been a little saggy since I was 20 and I'm only a DD!

But I've seen reduction scars and they are bad. However, I've heard you can tattoo the scars and then they are not so obvious.


----------



## dachsundmom

A good friend of my had reduction surgery and she looks fab! She does have scarring, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> I've been a little saggy since I was 20 and I'm only a DD!
> 
> But I've seen reduction scars and they are bad. However, I've heard you can tattoo the scars and then they are not so obvious.

yes they can tattoo the scar to be the same colour as your skin so not as noticeable. I agree that the scars are offputting, but I guess for a lot of women they look better in clothes and not many people see them nude so its worth it to gain a really nice breast shape. the scars can fade really well if you use a silicone product on them. 

LOL @ NorthStar: Cherries :haha:

keekeesaurus they will look amazing Im sure!!


----------



## Natsby

Oh good boobie talk. Mine seem to be growing with age, but I have noticed that happening in some of my mum´s friends too. Women who were flatish at 35 now have big oll whoppers at 65, nature is so cruel. Give you the goods at last but not the elasticity to keep em up. I was an a cup until 30ish, b cup until now but last time in the UK I was getting into c cups in M & S. Don´t get me wrong I am still small and have a small frame, I have to wear a shaped bra to look like I´m not a teenage boy, but they are def growing. Sad thing is generally it convinces me I´m with bean as they change shape and then I´m gloomy as when it isn´t so.
Yay for surgery, go ladies get the bods you want, I know as a feminist I should have problems with it, but I don´t. life is too short we should do what we want to make us happy.


----------



## Sus09

I was flat as well, and suddenly just before 30, they popped out!!! Oh well...
Why not! surgery can give you nice boobies, and nature is cruel...they go south! 
I would have surgery done to have then nice if I was not scared of it! the op the the nice boobs:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby said:


> Oh good boobie talk. Mine seem to be growing with age, but I have noticed that happening in some of my mum´s friends too.

Mine are growing, too. Down, like stalactites.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Oh good boobie talk. Mine seem to be growing with age, but I have noticed that happening in some of my mum´s friends too.
> 
> Mine are growing, too. Down, like stalactites.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

